# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  کمک برای آموزش برنامه نویسی شبکه(مقدماتی)

## mohsen_zelzela00

با سلام خدمت استاتید محترم
من میخواستم که برنامه نویسی شبکه تحت شبکه رو یاد بگیرم ولی نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم البته برای دات نت با C#‎ ممنون میشم دوستان مرجعی رو به بنده معرفی کنند و من رو یاری کنند

با تشکر

----------


## saeed.azimi2008

کتاب جعفر قمی برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه با C#‎

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

من برای wcf  میخواستم اگه هم لاتین باشه مشکلی نداره

----------

